# Lizards > General Geckos >  In the spirit of preciousness...

## Sean : EbN

Hello everyone,

I was just lurkin' and lookin' at geckos when I saw Emily's post with her cute little _Strophurus sp._ so I was digging through photos (naturally... taken by Celia of course) of some of my geckos and thought I would post some also...

Here is a little Smooth Knobtail _Nephrurus levis levis_... LOOK!! He's smiling... but nope not really... he looks kinda ticked!


Here is another subspecies of Smooth Knobtail _Nephrurus levis occidentalis_... I think these are one of my FAVS!


Here is a Pernatty Knobtail _Nephrurus deleani_ These ARE my FAVORITE of all!  They have the thinnest skin you could imagine!


Let's rough it up a bit!!  This is the Banded Knobtail _Nephrurus wheeleri cinctus_ These guys look like they are always DROWSY! 


Here is REALLY ROUGH! The "Rough" Knobtail _Nephrurus amyae_ These guys are like little Bulldogs... really makes me want to make a super tiny spiked leather collar!


And a head shot...


Sometimes all these awesome lizards makes me wonder why I deal with stupid snakes...
 

*NOTE* This California Kingsnake did this on his own and he is STILL alive today.  If a snake swallows itself all the way will it turn inside-out?!?  Or maybe it will disappear!   :Surprised: 

I hope you all like some of my gex... I have always been a GECKO-FREAK!

Good luck to everyone...

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

This one looks like he is doing pushups  :sploosh: . Great animals and as always amazing pictures.



>

----------


## mlededee

awesome geckos!  :Good Job:   i especially love the amyae and one day when i get some i do think i'll make some spiked collars for them.  :Razz:

----------


## adizziedoll

> 


 
WTF?????????????? Is this... umm....normal??

----------


## Sean : EbN

Deborah... Thanks a lot for the compliment on the photos!  All of the Nephrurus sp. do push-ups when they are mad.  They also try to yell at you a bit!

Emily... Thanks for the compliments as well!  Please e-mail me when you produce some Strophrurus williamsi... I NEED THEM!  I'm going to try to get some S. cilliarus next year, I hope I can deal with that nasty spray they have   :Sad:  

Adizziedoll... It is not normal for a Cal King to try to eat itself.  However it IS normal for a Cal King to try to eat anything!  Case in point   :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Sean I really like that Nephrurus amyae if I was going to add another lizard to my collection that would be the one. Very interesting little guy/girl there.

Thanks for the pics I always enjoy.

----------


## tigerlily

What awesome pics.  Please give my regards to Celia!   :Tip of the Hat:  

I love the Smooth Knobtail Nephrurus levis occidentalis.  I gotta stop looking at all those cute geckos.  They're positively addicting.   :Love:

----------


## mlededee

> Please e-mail me when you produce some Strophrurus williamsi... I NEED THEM!


i have to say that the williamsi are some awesome little geckos. i'm working on producing some as we speak--my female laid one infertile clutch and has been placed with the male so i'm expecting more eggs any day now!   :Very Happy:

----------

